# California Centipede Enthusiasts



## cacoseraph (Jan 20, 2006)

Greetings All,

I live in southern CA (rialto at the moment) and have recently noticed a number of fellow centiheads from CA

i thought it would be kind of cool to use this thread to "meet" each other... perhaps one day we can all go tiger hunting together 

Andrew ~ cacoseraph ~ cacopede


----------



## Black Hawk (Jan 20, 2006)

hi andrew, as it turns out the only pede i have right now is a tiger that i went out and caught i live in Carmichael, it's a suburb outside of sacramento.

Ben~Black Hawk


----------



## crashergs (Jan 20, 2006)

*Rialto here*

I live in same city where caco lives. I just caught a beautiful tiger today about 6 inches in length. 

Caco is right, its a good idea to know locals who are interested in pedes, as Im highly interested, we can all share knowledge together and hopefully one day have pedes that we can breed together, and catch some pedes.


----------



## insect714 (Feb 1, 2006)

*new to pedes*

Hello all I am new to pedes but am VERY interested, I live in Santa Ana, CA so not really that far from crash and caco, I hope that I can learn a lot form my fellow local enthusiasts, feel free to e-amil offlist @ insect714@yahoo.com
since I am new to my area I am always up to learn about the local wilflife...


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 1, 2006)

insect714 said:
			
		

> Hello all I am new to pedes but am VERY interested, I live in Santa Ana, CA so not really that far from crash and caco, I hope that I can learn a lot form my fellow local enthusiasts, feel free to e-amil offlist @ insect714@yahoo.com
> since I am new to my area I am always up to learn about the local wilflife...


greetings 

well, i believe you have moved into a pretty good bug area

let me think

"our"  scolopendamorpha (giant) cents
myglamorpha <--- awesome link!!! lists about 50 species, with a county level distribution!
and you should also be able to find a species or two of tarantula, a number of other myglamorph (probably a trapdoor and a few other sort of shiny ones), and i'm guessing at least a dozen scorp species and subspecies


----------



## crashergs (Feb 2, 2006)

hey there! santa ana is almost around the corner from us! ive been tryin to plan a date to see caco but weve been busy working! ill definatley email 

do you have any pedes? or thinking about getting one? 

currently I have an 
8 1/2 inch- vietnamese de haani
5 1/2 inch- south western tiger
1 1/4 inch- tiger from i dunno where but is from cacos litter to my understanding...


----------



## insect714 (Feb 2, 2006)

*thanks for the warm welcome*

Thank you for the warm welcome, no I do not yet have any pedes at the moment. I do have a mantis and some phasmids and lots of phasmid ova incubating ( but that is a LONG process) but I am very interested in all forms of inverts, I used to be a big herps fan breeding lots of lizards, frogs and newts but have relocated here into a much smaller space. Not to mention that it seems like most of the inverts are a lot more interesting to watch, and do not take as much room so I can get away with them easier here. and thenk you for the great links I will be using them a lot, and I will prob have a lot of questions in the time too come also.  Once again thanx for the warm welcome...:worship:


----------



## crashergs (Feb 2, 2006)

arachnoboards has full of really good helpers. At one point I almost stopped searching for centipede forums, I thought I was the only one, then almost like the feeling of opening the golden gates to paradise, i found this place and people with pictures of pedes, i remember I used to see these creepers slithering through my house during summer time.

as welcomming you into the pede world, I will hunt a tiger pede for ya! its about helping others and enjoying it togehter is what i think.  ill pm you when I find one so i can ship it to u or something.

by the way the pede will look like the attachment I have posted. I caught this one up the street from me last month, apparently shes hibernating she doesnt come out unless I move the thing shes under. 

CHEERS!


----------



## insect714 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thanks Crash*

Thanks for that offer Crash, it is true that Arachnoboards does have some of the greatest invert people around, I do no think that I have meet a better bunch of people anywhere. I look forward to getting to know some of you better and learn from the knowledge that you have to offer.  I look forward to your PM talk to you all soon.


Insect714


----------



## ftorres (Feb 5, 2006)

*Centipedes*

Hello Guys,
My name is Francisco, I live in the LA area.
I am new to pedes and I am currently keeping.
3 neonleg centipedes
2 blue leg
1 chinese red 
1 Giant arizona 
2 Texan pedes
1 flagtail centipedes
3 florida multycolor pedes ?
Since I am new, don't really know the Latin names
Regards to all.
FT


----------



## insect714 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Hey Francisco*

Hey FT,
   You keep a lot of inverts... I have seen you in a lot of the Phasmid & Mantid areas too, that is an impressive collection in my book :worship:  nice job...

Jonathan insect714


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2006)

ftorres said:
			
		

> Hello Guys,
> My name is Francisco, I live in the LA area.
> I am new to pedes and I am currently keeping.
> 3 neonleg centipedes
> ...


just starting!?
i can't wait to see what you have after a while!

i meant to take inventory this weekend but didn't get around to it... i think this is close though

4 E. trigonopodus (Tanzanian blue(ring) leg)
5 E. trigonopodus or Scolopendra sp. (Tanzanian yellow leg)
3 Egyptian Emerald (S. cingulata maybe)
2 Tanzanian Tiger (S. morsitans hopefully!) 2 males, if morsitans
2 or 3 Alipes sp. (grandideri?) (feather/fan tails) living communal
1 S. subspinipes (Vietnamese)

maybe ~10 baby S. polymorpha and a few more random WC polymorpha

maybe a few more, i can't really remember
i traded a bunch without keeping track, so i'm a little vague as to what i got


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 8, 2006)

*Bump Centicas!*



			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> Greetings All,
> 
> I live in southern CA (rialto at the moment) and have recently noticed a number of fellow centiheads from CA
> 
> ...


IT'S PEDE HUNTING SEASON IN SOUTHERN CA!!!

i caught five S. polymorpha tiger centipedes yesterday in about 1.5-2h, starting from 5:30pm - 7:30pm when it got too dark to see and i started blacklighting for scorps (didn't catch any with the blacklight)

CA CENTIHEADS STAND UP AND BE NOTICED


----------



## szappan (Apr 8, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> 4 E. trigonopodus (Tanzanian blue(ring) leg)
> 5 E. trigonopodus or Scolopendra sp. (Tanzanian yellow leg)
> 3 Egyptian Emerald (S. cingulata maybe)
> 2 Tanzanian Tiger (S. morsitans hopefully!) 2 males, if morsitans
> ...


_"And a partridge in a pear tree..."_

errr... sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky caco, I was in Rialto last night at carter high school watching the  kick boxing  from like 5:00 to 9:00 PM, wish I could of went hunting.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 9, 2006)

RyanC said:
			
		

> Lucky caco, I was in Rialto last night at carter high school watching the  kick boxing  from like 5:00 to 9:00 PM, wish I could of went hunting.


pomo eh?

i used to live in Phillip's Ranch. speaking of which, i caught tiger centipedes and a crazy scorp at Diamond Ranch, but haven't caught anything for like a year or so there.


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah been in Pomona for a year now, before that I was in La Verne for ten years untill my stupid air conditioner took a crap and lit my house on fire and this is where I ended up. My little brother is currently going to school in Phillip's Ranch at Decker elementry. I might give hunting here a shot, see if I can find anything.


----------



## Kayv (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn you all love in southern California.  I'm all the way up here in the Bay Area.


----------



## Arachnonick1 (Apr 15, 2006)

I live in the Palm Springs area ( actually in the high desert above palm springs) if any ones going to go hunting around here count me in. My email is ncorline@hotmail.com. Hit me up !!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 15, 2006)

Arachnonick1 said:
			
		

> I live in the Palm Springs area ( actually in the high desert above palm springs) if any ones going to go hunting around here count me in. My email is ncorline@hotmail.com. Hit me up !!!


awesome!

i think Pimpin Posey is by you, and i'm not too far away, and pimpin and i are supposed to meet up soonish to go hunting by him.. so we will have to keep in touch!

hey, is 29 palms by you?


----------



## Arachnonick1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah 29 palms is pretty close really. So give me a message next time you out there. Good Luck.


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi!
I live in Santa Rosa, California (about an hour away from SF). I keep phasmids and mantids and will be getting my first giant centipede this week.

I haven't found many big pedes in my area but I did find a nice 4" yellow guy. Couldn't tell what species he was though. The main bug I go hunting for is Jerusalem Crickets. They're quite abundant here in the Spring and Summer. I'm just waiting for it to stop raining so they will come out of their burrows!



-Rachel B.


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 17, 2006)

BTW,

Is anyone going to the LA bug fair this year? 
http://www.nhm.org/exhibitions/bugfair/index.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 17, 2006)

xenobug said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I live in Santa Rosa, California (about an hour away from SF). I keep phasmids and mantids and will be getting my first giant centipede this week.
> 
> I haven't found many big pedes in my area but I did find a nice 4" yellow guy. Couldn't tell what species he was though.
> ...


that centipede was probably a Scolopendra polymorpha. can give a decent bite, but i still hand catch all of mine. one of my favorite species, for sure 

heh, Jerusalem crickets make me laugh when i see them now... i used to think they were pretty creepy though 



			
				xenobug said:
			
		

> BTW,
> 
> Is anyone going to the LA bug fair this year?
> http://www.nhm.org/exhibitions/bugfair/index.html


i certainly hope so!


----------



## crashergs (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah im definatley going to the bug show, cant wait!!!


----------



## insect714 (Apr 17, 2006)

I am trying to make it there I am not sure if I will be around that weekend, but if I am, them I will also be there


----------



## NiGHTS (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm up in the Bay Area, as I've noticed a few others are.  Anyone interested in doing a Norcal group?  Wouldn't it be great if the Nor and So Cal people could get together and trade local pedes!  This is what Al Gore invented the Internet for  

I'm personally more into millipedes, and I've just been starting to find some nice ones after the weeks of rain.  I just found a huge soil millipede (sorry for the lack of a more scientific name) the other day, and it seems like there are tiny red centipedes under every log.  Hopefully this will be a good spring for collecting.


----------



## Kayv (Apr 20, 2006)

^^Sounds good man.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 25, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> IT'S PEDE HUNTING SEASON IN SOUTHERN CA!!!
> 
> i caught five S. polymorpha tiger centipedes yesterday in about 1.5-2h, starting from 5:30pm - 7:30pm when it got too dark to see and i started blacklighting for scorps (didn't catch any with the blacklight)
> 
> CA CENTIHEADS STAND UP AND BE NOTICED


i got babies off one of those 

what are the rest of you centicas up to?


----------



## insect714 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Caco got any that you want to trade??? 

Jon


----------



## Stickytoe (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi All!

I'm located in the Bay Area. I primarily specialize in geckos, but I've been keeping T's for many years and working on expanding my collection. I'm also just now getting VERY interested in 'pedes. I'd be interested in trades 

________________
Nicole Chaney
www.stickytoegecko.com


----------



## What (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, Im down south from most of you.

Im right near laguna beach.

im currently keeping a 5.5" s.heros castbaklabdj, i dont remember how its spelled, oh well.

what are some of the most common habitats for the native S. polymorpha?


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 18, 2006)

What said:


> Hey, Im down south from most of you.
> 
> Im right near laguna beach.
> 
> im currently keeping a 5.5" s.heros castbaklabdj, i dont remember how its spelled, oh well.


lol



What said:


> what are some of the most common habitats for the native S. polymorpha?


that would be under pieces of trash =P
seriously though, i catch mine in chaparral. i've found the edges between wild places and human places are very nice. the humans usually make garbage that bugs eat... and the cents come to eat them


----------



## ftorres (Sep 21, 2006)

*Centipede collection*

HEllo All,
Caco, my collection grow just a little bit now, this is what I have at the moment:
3 neonleg centipedes
2 blue leg
3 chinese red 
1 Giant arizona 
2 Texan pedes
2 flagtail centipedes
2 florida multycolor pedes 
and 2 babies.
1 S robusta
1 Tiger centepide Tanzania
2 local centipede from Placerita canyon.

I am looking to get more S robusta a male preferably or any other nice centis.

Who will be attending the Reptile show this weekend?
I know Insect714 will be there, I will be there too with another friend and I would to meet any other centi enthusiast if they are attending.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 21, 2006)

ftorres said:


> HEllo All,
> Caco, my collection grow just a little bit now, this is what I have at the moment:
> 3 neonleg centipedes
> 2 blue leg
> ...



it's too far for my poopy car right now 

do you know the scientific names for your crew?

3 neonleg centipedes - sounds like Scolopendra mirabilis
2 blue leg - Ethmostigmus sp. probably trigonopodus
3 chinese red - have to see a pic, but likely S. subspinipes
1 Giant arizona - S. heros
2 Texan pedes - there are like 11 sp. in TX, but S. polymorpha or S. heros are most likely
2 flagtail centipedes - Alipes sp.
2 florida multycolor pedes - ooh, S. alternans or Hemiscolopendra marginata or *maybe* S. viridis... i would have to see pics to have a better guess
and 2 babies.
1 S robusta
1 Tiger centepide Tanzania - probably S. morsitans
2 local centipede from Placerita canyon. - love to see pics to make a guess!


----------



## Timmy (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am new to the bug world. I first started getting interested in tarantulas and found out that Don Pedro Lake had some around there, so I went camping and caught one. Now I'm extremely fascinated with the centipede. All that I've been able to catch in California (I live in Oakdale, California {Northern Cali}) is 2 tiny stone centipedes. You guys talk about the giant tiger centipedes and scorpions. I know that scorpions are common in SoCal, but how about Nor Cal? Also, with the centipedes, is there anywhere close to Oakdale (by Modesto) that I can find these giant tiger centipedes? Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 19, 2006)

Timmy said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to the bug world. I first started getting interested in tarantulas and found out that Don Pedro Lake had some around there, so I went camping and caught one. Now I'm extremely fascinated with the centipede. All that I've been able to catch in California (I live in Oakdale, California {Northern Cali}) is 2 tiny stone centipedes. You guys talk about the giant tiger centipedes and scorpions. I know that scorpions are common in SoCal, but how about Nor Cal? Also, with the centipedes, is there anywhere close to Oakdale (by Modesto) that I can find these giant tiger centipedes? Thanks for all the help guys!


check out:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50829
look at polymorpha and the scolopocryptops for the most likely giant centipedes in your area


----------



## Timmy (Nov 19, 2006)

allright this tells me of big centipedes in northern california but i still have some questions. Are they out in the winter? Where should I look for these? Are they easy to find? How big are they on average?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 15, 2007)

this thread could use a bump.


if you are interested in possibly meeting other bug heads in the southern part of CA then check this out:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87763


----------



## hazardy (Jul 15, 2007)

*New to PEDES !!!*

Can't go to sleep its 3:30 AM. Decided to post . I lived in Fontana California.. Wanted to meet or chat with all my local Pedes collector/breeders. Just got my first 2 Pede's the other day from Francisco Torres very nice guy, looking forward to meet all of you.  I'm looking forward to expand my collection so feel  free to email me if you have Pedes for sale , trade , etc. Goodnight

|atz Joe

E-mail izjodei@hotmail.com


----------

